# Puking after Leg Workout!



## XcelKrush (Apr 6, 2005)

Yey, you know you get a good workout done when you throw up afterwords.


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Apr 6, 2005)

There's nothing like it!

That's the Universal Nutrition catch phrase. Check out this ad

http://www.animalpak.co.uk/pdf_docs/SquatTilYouPuke.pdf


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 6, 2005)

I disagree.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

You will also know that you went catabolic.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 6, 2005)

Vomiting is not the barometer I use to determine if a workout was good. But to each his or her own..


----------



## Du (Apr 6, 2005)

XcelKrush said:
			
		

> Yey, you know you get a good workout done when you throw up afterwords.


Hell yea.  


I dont give a fuck about catabolism during my lifts. I care about tearin my shit up, end of story.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 6, 2005)

_Oh fucking yeah. Vomiting is the sweetest thing. When I end my last set, I get up and go running and vomiting around people in the gym. Then I take my shirt off and spread the vomit all around my chest while screaming "I am the king of the world". _


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Oh fucking yeah. Vomiting is the sweetest thing. When I end my last set, I get up and go running and vomiting around people in the gym. Then I take my shirt off and spread the vomit all around my chest while screaming "I am the king of the world". _


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 6, 2005)

poopholepoker said:
			
		

> Working out gives me diarreha. During each set of squats I usually run to the toilet and then run back out and do another set.


 That's it, when you shit your pants, that's a good workout.


----------



## Fashong (Apr 6, 2005)

That is just nasty, squishy pants while trying to workout.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 6, 2005)

I never understood the people who got off on throwing up during or after a work out.  That would be like judging a good baseball bat swing on how badly you dislocate your shoulder.


----------



## Scorpion (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow, thats insane! The most I get after a leg workout is lightheaded, but thats just doing leg press.


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 6, 2005)

I do squats until I start bleeding from my nose, jk...Have you guys seen that video of the guy who really does start gushing from the nose, I cant remember what lift he was doing.


----------



## perfecto (Apr 6, 2005)

whats worse are those idiots that run to the toilets to have a gag but dont quite make it in time


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 7, 2005)

perfecto said:
			
		

> whats worse are those idiots that run to the toilets to have a gag but dont quite make it in time


Have you really seen this happen?  I have never seen someone puke from doing to much leg work.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 7, 2005)

I do squats until I get stress fractures in my bones.  DOMS ISNT ENOUGH FOR ME IM ULTRA HARDCORE< 

I TRANE UNTIL I LITERALLY CANT STAND FOR 2-3 MONTHS.


----------



## Jay334 (Apr 7, 2005)

lol. I nevered puked but leg day is the most taxing day. You need to be mentally tough to really push yourself to hurt those legs.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 7, 2005)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I do squats until I get stress fractures in my bones.  DOMS ISNT ENOUGH FOR ME IM ULTRA HARDCORE<
> 
> I TRANE UNTIL I LITERALLY CANT STAND FOR 2-3 MONTHS.




You should study while you can't walk for 2-3 months.  "Trane"?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 7, 2005)

Explaining the joke: killing humor since 1923.


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 7, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Explaining the joke: killing humor since 1923.


ROFL, Ure always right on the ball man!


----------



## Mudge (Apr 7, 2005)

Long rest periods help avoid it, but sometimes it happens.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 7, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Oh fucking yeah. Vomiting is the sweetest thing. When I end my last set, I get up and go running and vomiting around people in the gym. Then I take my shirt off and spread the vomit all around my chest while screaming "I am the king of the world". _


   Thats some funny shit, but truthfully i like to puke while running around caressing my nipples then I spread the puke all over my body screaming this orgasmic sound.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 7, 2005)

I've never puked from a workout but I have felt sick to my stomach a few times during/after workouts, usually legs.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 7, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Oh fucking yeah. Vomiting is the sweetest thing. When I end my last set, I get up and go running and vomiting around people in the gym. Then I take my shirt off and spread the vomit all around my chest while screaming "I am the king of the world". _


----------



## KentDog (Apr 7, 2005)

Have definately felt like puking from legs before but haven't.  Same goes with HIIT running.  I have puked from running before though.


----------



## westb51 (Apr 7, 2005)

i do curls until i puke and bench until i piss my pants


----------



## Mudge (Apr 7, 2005)

Its not Super High Intensity Training, until you SHIT.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 7, 2005)

I throw up after drinking too much and that is an AWESOME ab w/o


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 7, 2005)

ya i always feel lightheaded and i get a sick feeling in my stomach as i am about to throw up. A lot of it has to do with drinking a lot of water too. I used to do legs and then abs and after a few weeks, i put my ab workouts on another day because i am exhausted after doing legs. My legs are shaking and i can barely stand. The BURN in your calves is unbelievable, feels like someone lit your pants on fire.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Apr 7, 2005)

You would probably puke after licking a sweaty arm-pit...doesnt make it "good".


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

I only puked once while training.. its not that great.  Plus you have a crowd of people going "oooooohhhh.. aaaaaaaaahhhhhh" while your hovering over the trash can.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 7, 2005)

> You should study while you can't walk for 2-3 months. "Trane"?


Who the fuck are you??


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 7, 2005)

I've never threw up while working out, but I did once during a 5k.  Took 1st place in my age group though.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2005)

this thread is fucking hilarious


----------



## Stallions05 (Apr 7, 2005)

I usually just get light headed, while running i have had that sick feeling but never actually threw up.


----------



## ctdummy (Jul 1, 2011)

Mudge said:


> Its not Super High Intensity Training, until you SHIT.


 I did both not more than 30 minutes ago after 30 minutes at 150 bpm and some leg lifts...  I also didn't quit make it to the toilet.  If you've never experienced that kind of sickness before then you don't have any right to jump on someone's back for not making it.  It sucks ass.  You don't feel better until you vomit about a liter of fluid.  

This has actually happened 3 times to me.  Once after jogging for 30 minutes and doing 400 lbs inverted leg presses... really bad way to do leg presses and get sick lol.  Once from doing sprints in knee high ocean water and today was 30 minute resistance bike at 150 bpm.  

All of these incidents occcurred after a long injury recovery keeping me from working out so I believe after the first couple times your body builds up a resistance to the adrenaline.  I'd assume you just keep at it til it stops happening.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 2, 2011)

WilliamB said:


> I do squats until I start bleeding from my nose, jk...Have you guys seen that video of the guy who really does start gushing from the nose, I cant remember what lift he was doing.


 
he did


----------



## fufu (Jul 2, 2011)

XcelKrush said:


> Yey, you know you get a good workout done when you throw up afterwords.



Hmm, maybe. Or perhaps you simply trained too soon after you ate.


----------



## fufu (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh god, this thread is over 5 years old...go me.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 2, 2011)

fufu said:


> Oh god, this thread is over 5 years old...go me.



The concept still stands tho!  

I've come close, and regularly start out my leg days (after a20 min Joe DeFranco warmup these days..) by scoping out all the trashcans in the gym / next to the leg eqpt. Never done it but come close a few times.


----------



## fufu (Jul 2, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> The concept still stands tho!
> 
> I've come close, and regularly start out my leg days (after a20 min Joe DeFranco warmup these days..) by scoping out all the trashcans in the gym / next to the leg eqpt. Never done it but come close a few times.



It is interesting how individuals react to very intense exercise. 

I've never felt like puking, but I have got to the point where I developed such nausea that any muscular effort created a deep nauseating ache in my whole gut.

...and exercise induced headaches, those can be rough too. 

It is also interesting how post-training symptoms develop. I've done 20+ rep squats and other kinds of drawn-out intense exercise, and the nausea didn't onset until ~5 minutes after the exercise. It hits like a train when it does come.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 2, 2011)

fufu said:


> Hmm, maybe. Or perhaps you simply trained too soon after you ate.


Yea, I have only felt nauseous if I workout too soon after a meal, never actually puked tho.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jul 2, 2011)

A few sets of leg press or any bent over exercise will usually make me pretty nauseous. A nice heavy deadlift will make me lightheaded too. Ah..training side effects.


----------



## juicemeup (Jul 4, 2011)

xcelkrush said:


> yey, you know you get a good workout done when you throw up afterwords.




go hard or go home ohhh yeahhh


----------



## fraseram (Jul 5, 2011)

to me if you puke after a work out it not a sign of being king its a sign that your an undertrained pussy that could not handle a simple fucking workout!!! 
150 bpm for 30 mins???? WTF is that!! nothing


----------



## stepaukas (Jul 5, 2011)

maybe the persons max heart rate is 165,  making 30 minutes @ 150bpm a good workout..


everyones max hr is different..


----------



## cad500 (Jul 5, 2011)

You are some sick some b's.  But i love it!


----------



## southpaw (Jul 5, 2011)

WTF?  I've seen 2 people puke at the gym...  plain nasty.


----------



## fraseram (Jul 6, 2011)

I know step!...... I was just being silly 
personally I think ANY THING that any person does in terms of moving and bettering themselves is awesome!!!!
you guys should know me better than to think that Im THAT much of a B lol 
(ok maybe sometimes) wink


----------



## GMO (Jul 6, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> The concept still stands tho!
> 
> I've come close, and regularly start out my leg days (after a20 min Joe DeFranco warmup these days..) by scoping out all the trashcans in the gym / next to the leg eqpt. Never done it but come close a few times.


 

Yes it does...

I always feel like I'm going to puke after heavy leg presses, squats and hack squats.  After those first 3 movements, I am nauseous for the rest of my leg training.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 6, 2011)

I've puked a few times before, but both times were from overexerting myself on a day I probably didn't get enough food in me.



fufu said:


> Oh god, this thread is over 5 years old...go me.



Yup. I just rep'd a 6 year old post. lol


----------

